# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته های مرتبط با فیزیک ؟ !

## Ahmad-Rp

سلام خدمت دوستان گلم 

ببخشید که وقت شریفتو میگیرم بابت خوندن این پست ولی به راهنمایی نیاز دارم

من اصن یه علاقه ی خیلی زیادی به رشته فیزیک دارم  و وقتی فیزیک میخونم میخوام

یه 4-5 ساعت بشینم فقط پای فیزیک و نرم سراغ درس دیگه ای 

ایشالله تو دانشگاهم میخوام رشته ای بخونم که فیزیک داشته باشه

به نظرتون چه رشته ی دانشگاهی هست که فیزیک داشته باشه و بازار کارش خوب باشه

ببخشید که وقتتو گرفتم دوست عزیز

ولی اگه میتونی راهنمایی کن

----------


## daniad

فیزیک!

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

> فیزیک!


اره فیزیک

----------


## daniad

نه منظورم اینه رشته فیزیک !  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

فیزیک محض ؟  

یا شاخه های فیزک ؟

----------


## daniad

توی مقطع کارشناسی فقط فیزیک خالیه 
یه جا شنیدم میگفت چیزی به اسم فیزیک محض وجود نداره 
بعد برا ارشد و اینا ام شاخه ها مختلف داره 
از کیهان شناسی (مورد علاقه خودم) و نور و اپتیک بگیر تا حالت جامد و الی آخر 
البته اگه بتونی بری خارج کشور خیلی بهتره چون اونجا بر عکس اینجا به علوم پایه خیلی بها میدن

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

من شنیده بودم مقاطع برای فیزیک کارشناسی : 

1- فیزیک اتم مولکولی  2-فیزیک کوانتوم  3-فیزیک هسته ای  4-فیزیک سطح چسبنده

بعدا رشته هایی مثل عمران - هوافضا فیزیک ندارن ؟

----------


## daniad

تا اونجا که من تحقیق کردم اونا مال ارشدن 
فک میکنم اکثر رشته ها مهندسی یه سروکاری با فیزیک دارن

----------


## sawyer

وااای کم بگید فیزییک
این علم عششق منه
با اینکه تجربی ام ولی اصلن بی فیزیک خواهم مرد
و تا روزی ک زندم فیزیکو واس خودم میخونم
داداش تو رشته های مهندسی مهندسی مکانیک که خودش شاخه ها داره ولی فیزیکش زیاده مثلا مکانیک سیالات
مهندسی برق خوب فیزیک الکتریسیته جاری ( شخصا فیزیک امواج و کوانتوم و ... رو به اینا ترجیح میدم )
دکترای فیزیک پیوسته داریم واس رتبه های زیر پنجاه

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

رشته های فیزیک اتمی مولکولی جزو یکی از تاپ ترین رشته های دانشگاهی مرتبط با فیزیکه

مکانیک خیلی سخته

----------

